# The Sun Set. New Sky family series. Tell us your story.



## tvproducer (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi there,

I work for a production company called Twofour Broadcast, who make shows such as the award winning Educating Yorkshire, The Hotel Inspector and ITV1’s Splash! We are also the makers of The Sun Military Awards for ITV and work closely with Prince Harry having made Harry’s South Pole Heroes and Harry’s Mountain Heroes.  

We are now producing a new documentary series for Sky1 - the premise of the programme is taking British families on holiday and putting them in our incredible villa, and we watch them as they interact as a family and meet other families. The show is a real celebration of the British family and rewarding them with a holiday in the sun this summer. We would love a family who have gone through IVF or going through it to be on the programme and for their story to be told.

If this is something of interest please email: [email protected]
or call 02074381973

Thanks for reading!

Max


----------

